# July 15th Bunker Index - Thinking About the Unthinkable



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

As the looming debt crisis continues to loom, we're reaping at least some fruit out of that bitter tree. News media and analysts are now saying what we've said for years: America cannot stand as the world's largest debtor nation.

Even if the politicians come to an agreement on how to split the baby, our work has been done. The seeds of doubt have been planted in every DGI's head across America. Maybe now they'll start looking at all these government programs and expenditures and start asking "Who is it exactly who pays for this stuff?"

Though we face an approaching storm, my friends, you homesteaders know what a storm means. It is a time of testing and after it passes it reveals the areas you need to shore up. Loose window shutters, fences that needed bolstering, or a place in the barn roof that needs to be nailed back down. After the storm and the cleanup work is done, the homestead will be in better condition than it was before. And we Christians have even less need to worry. Did not the very storms obey the word of our Savior and do His will?

Have a good weekend and keep plodding along. They haven't killed us yet.










1. The government has reached the debt ceiling and is raiding federal pension funds to keep operating. Expected to continue until August 2nd when they'll have to find another source of operating revenue in order to keep the doors open. If they haven't resolved this come August, keep your hand on your wallet. UPDATE: Congressional Budget Office releases the numbers - 33rd straight month that the federal government has ran a deficit.

2. We are past the 60th day of American involvement in the NATO-led Libyan campaign. NATO is ramping up activities and currently the president and all military personnel participating in this are violating the law. Nobody seems to notice, however, and the other branches of government appear to be giving the executive branch a free pass on this one, further undermining the rule of law. UPDATE: Some lawmakers are SUING the president and Boehner has issued some harsh words. Supposedly a bill has been presented which will cut off funding. STILL NO ACTION!

3. Officials are warning of blackouts and food shortages in Europe this year due to drought. Is there anywhere in the world that ISN'T warning of food shortages? Except North Korea, apparently, where Dear Leader has promised each family a pig in the pot.

4. VIPR sweeps by TSA exceeds 8,000 per year in public locations. The TSA has introduced a new "flash mob" approach where they descend on public locations with a large number of armed officers and heavy equipment and conduct identity checks and pat downs. Bus stations, sporting events, and even on city streets over the past year, they have conducted at least 8,000 of these sweeps. Was this the sign you were waiting for?

5. CBO releases projections that servicing our nation's debt will reach 101% of our GDP by 2021. Got kids? Teach them Chinese.

6. Obama is bringing NATO and G-8 leaders to Chicago, despite that city's fiscal woes. Could this increase violence in the city as anarchists descend upon them, Vancouver style?

7. On July 1st, the Treasury department has announced that we have one month to go until the United States defaults on our debt. The only option proposed by the government so far is to raise the debt limit and acquire MORE debt.

8. Democrats have presented their idea of how to balance the budget: $2 trillion in new taxes and a slashing of the defense budget. As far as the defense budget goes, slash away, but I'm pretty concerned about where that $2 trillion is going to land.

9. Unemployment is now at 9.2%. This is about where it was at the start of the Great Depression before it soared up to almost 20%. If you look at the differences between 1929 America and 2011 America, I don't think we can survive even 10% as well as our grandparents survived 20%. We've lost the vast agrarian society, people aren't near as self-sufficient as they were in 1929, and our government is now bankrupt.

10. The Treasury (under direction by the president) is discussing methods of how they could circumvent the legislative branch and issue more debt. A Republican from the legislative branch said that if Obama does this then it will mean impeachment time. The standoff continues.

11. According to news releases, Project Gunrunner ALSO funneled guns illegally to Honduran Marxists. This thing continues to escalate. I will be surprised if there isn't any jailtime.

12. Italy needs a bailout like Greece got. Spain is probably next. UPDATE: Italy is on the verge of passing some harsh new austerity measures.

13. President Obama is poised to roll out extra-legislative gun controls, his press secretary announced. Patriots are loading some extra-legislative ammo in response.

14. Law enforcement agencies across America are petitioning Congress to pass stricter laws requiring internet providers to maintain logs on the websites their customers access for 18 MONTHS! While they are doing this visibly to track child pornographers, they do admit that it will be used to
prosecute ANY sort of internet crime.

15. NEW More nations and individual investors are buying gold, sending the price per ounce flying on London markets. When you buy gold, you are expressing doubt about the fiat currencies of the world. There's a lot of doubt being expressed.

16. NEW The Pentagon is preparing for a cyberwar, claims the internet is the next battleground. As more and more national infrastructure is automated, this is undoubtedly true. But whether or not this is simply a cover for monitoring the activities of citizens is yet to be seen.

17. NEW According to CNBC quoting a London-based financial analyst: ""It's inevitable that the U.S. will defaultâit's essentially an empire which is overextended and in declineâand that its financial system will go with it. The question is: Does the U.S. default when it is forced to by the outside world, probably the Chinese, or does it take the option to default on its own terms in such a way that it may have a strategic advantage."


----------



## Wintersong Farm (Aug 22, 2007)

Default by governments, including ours, is inevitable due to the fact that the things which caused the problems in 2008 have not been fixed, only painted over. The only question is when.

http://www.zerohedge.com/article/its-going-be-2008-steroids


----------



## pinfeather (Nov 12, 2006)

Wintersong - so true. You can put lipstick on the pig, but it's still a pig.


----------



## Gabriel (Dec 2, 2008)

Got a link for #13?


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

Gabriel said:


> Got a link for #13?


I can do the link but, iirc, read something a few days ago at black listed news. Has to do with southern border states.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

16... This is a losing proposition for institutions and governments. The 13 year old, obese kid with no friends will always be ahead of the curve. 

Then there are groups like Anonymous...


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Well, the boys down at Fort Huachuca have been fighting this battle with a great degree of success for a number of years. I believe this is simply a public statement to reveal what has been recognized within the Pentagon for a decade.


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

#15-Heard on local radio news(not fox affiliated)that Soros has physically 11 tons of gold.....sounded weird-wonder if he listens to Beck


----------



## joseph97297 (Nov 20, 2007)

zant said:


> #15-Heard on local radio news(not fox affiliated)that Soros has physically 11 tons of gold.....sounded weird-wonder if he listens to Beck


Man, close to half a billion in gold? That would be a lot of beans.....


----------



## ryanthomas (Dec 10, 2009)

zant said:


> #15-Heard on local radio news(not fox affiliated)that Soros has physically 11 tons of gold.....sounded weird-wonder if he listens to Beck


He sold off around $800 million worth of gold and gold stocks in the first quarter of this year, leaving him with only $6-7 million in gold. I don't know if he has since bought it back up, but the whole thing makes me wonder what inside information he knows.


----------



## Bulldog 6 (Jul 13, 2011)

Rather have things I can use....things that are useful, will be needed, or eaten. Can't eat gold, can't plow with it, can't deter raiders with it, and it doesn't keep me warm at night. But to each their own.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

Bulldog 6 said:


> Rather have things I can use....things that are useful, will be needed, or eaten. Can't eat gold, can't plow with it, can't deter raiders with it, and it doesn't keep me warm at night. But to each their own.


Most will agree to a point but once you have all the other you may as well have a few pounds of gold and silver :smack

To sores that is chicken feed :hammer:


----------



## Gabriel (Dec 2, 2008)

Bulldog 6 said:


> Rather have things I can use....things that are useful, will be needed, or eaten. Can't eat gold, can't plow with it, can't deter raiders with it, and it doesn't keep me warm at night. But to each their own.


Do you have any FRN's (federal reserve notes)? You can't eat them, plow with them, they encourage raiders and, well, they might keep you warm, but not for long. So get rid of them... I'll take them off your hands. PM me for a mailing address.


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

Welcome, Bulldog 6. Noticed that is your first post.


----------



## ryanthomas (Dec 10, 2009)

Bulldog 6 said:


> Rather have things I can use....things that are useful, will be needed, or eaten. Can't eat gold, can't plow with it, can't deter raiders with it, and it doesn't keep me warm at night. But to each their own.


Like Sawmill Jim, I agree to a point. Definitely have food and whatever else you may need before buying gold. But once all that's taken care of, if you have any significant amount of green paper left, convert it to something that has always been considered valuable. I stockpiled steel before I bought much gold and silver, but I only have so much room for steel. I can keep a million bucks in gold in a briefcase. Not that I would, but I could.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

With gold, you can also sneak across a border with $20,000 wrapped in an old sock in order to start a new life.

If you can't see how that might be helpful then I don't know what to tell you.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

It would be expensive but you could poor bullets with it.
Just make sure you can see the whites of the zombies eyes, so you can recover your gold after wards.


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

SquashNut said:


> It would be expensive but you could poor bullets with it.
> Just make sure you can see the whites of the zombies eyes, so you can recover your gold after wards.


LOL. just be sure to aim for the main body area, with gold bullets you don't want any through and throughs...


----------

